# White Scuffs on Black Marley



## ODC Production Manager (May 23, 2017)

An artist came to our space, after being notified the first time about scuffing our floor, and scuffed it once again. We have tried cleaning solutions including wet mop, rosco cleaner, goo gone and bristled broom. I heard floor buffers are a bad way to go. Does anyone have a recommendation on how to remove or reduce the scuff?


----------



## Scarrgo (May 23, 2017)

Did you try a magic sponge eraser? has worked on some scuffs, I would try it in a out of view place if possible....

Sean...


----------



## Van (May 23, 2017)

Tennis ball on a stick works well too. HOWEVER, as @Scarrgo said, test it. Both of these can scratch the Marley, some people hate this.


----------



## bobgaggle (May 25, 2017)

For a product that gets trampled on a daily basis, its amazing how fragile and finicky marley is.


----------



## MRW Lights (May 25, 2017)

Also be incredibly diligent about what goes on your dance floor to prevent these marks from happening... short of safety violations nothing brings out the grumpy Facility Manager in me like unapproved footwear, un protected ladders or blunt surfaces on our dance floor.


----------



## Scarrgo (May 25, 2017)

we used ours as as safety shield for awhile, as our wood floor was in such bad shape that looking at it would give you monster splinters, and to be honest, I think the sets the dance companys bring in does more damage to it, ours has all kinds of scuff, paint, slices(that do not go all the way thru) and some that do, and it is still in somewhat decent shape for being almost 15 yrs old.


----------



## Van (May 26, 2017)

Scarrgo said:


> ... and it is still in somewhat decent shape for being almost 15 yrs old.



15 yrs old !?!?!?! Holy Crap that is Ancient !


----------



## Scarrgo (May 26, 2017)

starting in the 12-13 school year we left it down as much as possible because of the poor condition of the stage, we picked it up for band concerts as the shell we have is to heavy, and our stage was a light color(natural), so we used the dance floor to get that lovely black stage....is it the right thing to do? no, but we did what we did... in the summer of 2015 or was it 16? do not remember at the moment, they replaced our floor with all maple this time and we got them to stain it black...was a struggle, but we won in the end. We than also bought a new floor, a Harlequin, we try to only do dance on that one, but because of our schedule, some other events happen on it, but I do try and prevent folks from dragging tables and risers on it...


----------



## ODC Production Manager (Jun 6, 2017)

Magic Erasers FOR THE WIN!!!!!! Got some of our other older scuffs out too!!!!


----------

